# Instant rust removal....Sorta.



## DJ Bill (Feb 17, 2014)

I have been cleaning up some old jeeps I had in a  storage lot to sell them, and the technique I have been using on them seems like it might be applicable to those house painted bikes........I spray them down with cheap oven cleaner from the dollar store, then bring them to the local car wash. Hold the want fairly close (2-6 inches) and spray like you were painting the bike. Even on a 60 degree day it works pretty well to take off some of that top layer of oxidized paint, and any rust stains go with it. I had a jeep tailgate that was pretty much brown all over, and after this treatment it was solid primer. Another jeep went from primer grey to Luzon red as I sprayed it down.  It doesn't seem to matter if you use the soap or just high pressure rinse, the results are similar. Use eye protection and don't breathe the oven cleaner, it is NASTY stuff.  I haven't tried it on a bike yet but might give it a go on a project on the back porch , if I do I will be sure and get pics. I also wouldn't let the spray get on anything nicely painted or plastic parts.


----------

